# All right, fess up...



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Someone has the coolest mom ever!

zombie birthday cake


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is just an amazing cake! The detail is stunning.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh wow!! If she doesn't do that professionally she needs to!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, wish my mom had made that for me when I was that age!! It's really cool, and we possibly have a future haunter in the making!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"zombies are so played out" 

I don't think so....

BTW I did some research because I had to find out who did this....yeah, I am a cyberstalker....

We might as well give credit where it is due:
"Pastry artist Barbarann Garrard (a.k.a. Cake Rhapsody)" is the Mom who made the cake. She has a Flickr photostream with some other cool cakes she has made.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I recognized her work. She does 3-D cakes as part of her biz. Very sweet!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is an awesome cake! It would be a shame to cut into it.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> That is an awesome cake! It would be a shame to cut into it.


I think the proper technique in this case would be to stab the cake...stab many, many times in the brain 

BTW: Major cool cake!


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

*freaking way cool....*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I think the proper technique in this case would be to stab the cake...stab many, many times in the brain


LOL! You are right! I failed at zombie cake.
"Remove the head or destroy the brain."


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome! Must... have... zombie... cake!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm on the phone with my mom right now !!! I WANT A ZOMBIE CAKE!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK...calling all NJ haunters! My birthday is next month and I want this cake. All details included, please...lol. Oh, and it has to taste good too! 

I don't care how old you are, this cake is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> "zombies are so played out"
> 
> I don't think so....
> 
> ...


Good researching skills are always a plus!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is a birthday cake.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like the brain detail.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I think the proper technique in this case would be to stab the cake...stab many, many times in the brain
> 
> BTW: Major cool cake!


KILL IT!!! Kill it with FIRE!!!
Indeed....now I must do this!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

randomr8 said:


> Good researching skills are always a plus!


yeah...that is it...researching skills...not stalking at all:devil:

LOL Stolloween!

I wish I was an artist...but no.....I am lucky to frost a cake with regular can frosting and have it look ok.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, now that's the birthday cake I want to have next year. Unfortunately with my b-day so close to Easter every year, I'm sure I'll end up with another crappy easter bunny cake


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how about a zombie easter bunny cake?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fick209 said:


> Oh wow, now that's the birthday cake I want to have next year. Unfortunately with my b-day so close to Easter every year, I'm sure I'll end up with another crappy easter bunny cake


It COULD be an Easter cake. *cough, cough* risen from the.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cool. Hey Roxy, do you think you could make one of those for my birthday?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

How about the rabbit from Donni Darko


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Too cool. Hey Roxy, do you think you could make one of those for my birthday?


Maybe I could just draw a picture of a zombie on your birthday cake.:jol:

And besides, you always make your own cake anyway:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> how about a zombie easter bunny cake?





Hauntiholik said:


> It COULD be an Easter cake. *cough, cough* risen from the.....


excellant idea. let me know how it turns out!

i love the cake! that is one awesome mom.

i have a feeling we'll be seeing more zombie cakes from some of these awesome halloween obsessed moms on here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe I could just draw a picture of a zombie on your birthday cake


Permanent marker tends to goop up, Roxy.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> yeah...that is it...researching skills...not stalking at all:devil:
> 
> LOL Stolloween!
> 
> I wish I was an artist...but no.....I am lucky to frost a cake with regular can frosting and have it look ok.


Yer not stalking till you start using something like maltego and pay for a subscription.:laughvil:


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow that really is the coolest cake ever, I am definitely jealous!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

All I got was an ice cream cake. Man I wish I had that.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

My mom made me a Winnie the Pooh cake for my 8th birthday. It actually looked more like a zombie... I think that was about the last decorated cake she made me. Baskin Robbins every year after that!


----------

